# Dense white cataract - Phaco removal of dense



## coderguy1939 (Feb 6, 2009)

Phaco removal of dense white cataract with typan blue dye can be coded as a complex cataract extraction but there is no DX code for dense white cataract in ICD-9.  I'm thinking of using 366.8.  Any other opinion would be welcome.


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would go with 366.9


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 6, 2009)

Will Medicare rejects 66982 with a 366.9 DX.  Do we need to submit the op report?


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not heard anything from the billing office regarding denials from Medicare for 366.9 w/ 66982.


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Also, don't send the OP report unless you have to appeal the case.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 8, 2009)

We have been denied on 66982 with 366.9.


----------



## tazmania (Sep 29, 2010)

*66982*

It looks like the policy may have recently changed for this code. Dx code 366.9 is no longer covered for cpt 66982, they are requiring a more descriptive diagnosis. See the link below 



http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/active/local/_files/l30159_ophth020.pdf


----------

